# Cucumber ranch dill dip



## hoppin mama (Mar 14, 2007)

This is not a sauce but thats how we use it. It really goes with the pork tenderloin great. 

16oz sour cream
1 pkg ranch dressing mix
1 cucumber peeled seeded and diced
equal parts of onion and celery
1-2 tsp fresh dill
salt and pepper to taste

Mix the sour cream and dressing mix together and in the mean time diced everything else up mix up together. Chill at least an hour before you plan to use it. It makes a great dip for veggies too.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 15, 2007)

Makes a good sanwich spread too!


----------



## smokey steve (Mar 16, 2007)

Gonna have to try that out on my gyros. thanks

Anybody ever smoke gyro meat?


----------

